# CBS betttas *extreme pic spam*



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I went to the California Betta society show today, the lighting wasn't completely dreadful so I got some ok photos


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Some of Karen's Plakats are in this set


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

*drools* all of them are so beautiful!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So pretty! Wonderful pictures. You did a good job. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I almost forgot about the betta I brought home lol He's a young black copper


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww he's cute!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i was about to drool, until i remembered not to each pic XD beautiful fish's there o.o oh my gahh i want to go to one!!! >-< and such a cute little copper you got, take pics of him when he is in a tank, i want more pics!!!! XD


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

beautiful!!! Gosh, there are some lovely specimens out there!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> i was about to drool, until i remembered not to each pic XD beautiful fish's there o.o oh my gahh i want to go to one!!! >-< and such a cute little copper you got, take pics of him when he is in a tank, i want more pics!!!! XD


Once he's settled in I'll take his photo, he's in my divided 10g right now and has 5g all to himself


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Great Pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh! He is adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures of him. You'll be sharing him as he grows, yes?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Great Pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!


Your welcome 



> *Enkil
> * Oh my gosh! He is adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures of him. You'll be sharing him as he grows, yes?


I definitely will, lots of photos of him as he grows XD


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

So.. Many.. Pretty... Bettas..


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Great pictures!! So many gorgeous ones there!! Karens HMPKs are just... wow! I can't believe I own siblings of those fish! And you're new boy is adorable!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

moon shadow, your one of the luckiest people in betta keeping now :mrgreen: lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> Great pictures!! So many gorgeous ones there!! Karens HMPKs are just... wow! I can't believe I own siblings of those fish! And you're new boy is adorable!!


I love the boys you got from her, they are so pretty 


My little black copper boy has colored back up and is exploring. He's still a little afraid of me but seems to know I bring food. When he sees me opening the top he looks very interested and once I move away or hold very still he will swim up and eat the pellet.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow!!! All of them are amazing!!! I really like the one in the 3rd group, 4th pic down. And I love your little black copper, Copper!!!


----------



## Madcapp (May 12, 2012)

These are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! I would have gone broke there!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Omg. This one, it's so. Unf.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow... some of those fish are so.. amazing. Please tell me you have more pics?
<------addiction to show fish!!

And the new baby is adorable.. he looks like a really tiny adult!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are so gorgeous! I am so jealous that you got to see all those, Copper. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I love the boys you got from her, they are so pretty
> 
> 
> My little black copper boy has colored back up and is exploring. He's still a little afraid of me but seems to know I bring food. When he sees me opening the top he looks very interested and once I move away or hold very still he will swim up and eat the pellet.


he is amazing :shock:


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> he is amazing :shock:


Agreed, your boy is gonna grow up to be soooo NICE


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I was there as well! :-D 

Awesome pictures, and your new boy is gorgeous. Did you happen to see the yellow marble DT boy? I won him in the auction later in the day. It sucks we couldn't meet up. I probably walked right by you a few times, lol.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

But hey, you met online. One of you's probably a mad axe-murderer.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

*@Micho*
That boy was so pretty



> *MollyJean* Oh wow... some of those fish are so.. amazing. Please tell me you have more pics?
> <------addiction to show fish!!
> 
> And the new baby is adorable.. he looks like a really tiny adult!!


I do have some more, I'll post them at them end of this post. Also the baby is actually pretty big already, his breeder took great care of him. he's short but pretty big bodied  Kinda like a average female you would find at petco.

@*Bombalurina*
Your welcome  



> *LionCalie *I was there as well! :grin:
> 
> Awesome pictures, and your new boy is gorgeous. Did you happen to see the yellow marble DT boy? I won him in the auction later in the day. It sucks we couldn't meet up. I probably walked right by you a few times, lol.


So cool! I wanted to stay for the action but had to leave before it would of ended. Did you get your guy at a pretty good price? 
I just looked through all my photos and didn't see any yellow marbles, I tried to photograph most of the fish but I missed some when they bagged them for the auction. You should post a photo of him here 




More pics



































































































































































I loved this guy, he was big bodied and very pretty. I was sad his container was the most water marked out of all the fish.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good golly Miss Molly! So many pretty fishies!!


Copperarabian, what kind of camera do you use by chance? Your photos came out amazing.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

That last red one.. what? Wow... what?!? I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that.. were his fins so.. so fluffy(?) in person?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

TheCheese909 said:


> Good golly Miss Molly! So many pretty fishies!!
> 
> 
> Copperarabian, what kind of camera do you use by chance? Your photos came out amazing.


I use a Nikon D3000, and these photos aren't that great but thanks for the compliment , when I took good betta photos they look like this -












> *MollyJean
> * That last red one.. what? Wow... what?!? I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that.. were his fins so.. so fluffy(?) in person?


He was fluffy looking in person, it was so cool


----------

